# Worried embryo transfer will hurt.



## Galadriel (Mar 21, 2010)

I've just had a hideous very painful smear. I'm now really scared embryo transfer will hurt.
I'm less worried about egg collection as I know I will be deeply sedated.
Help!


----------



## 5403emma (Jul 26, 2011)

Can they sedate you?  A lady in before me for ET was sedated.  The last thing you need is to be more stressed than necessary on such an important day.  I would like to reassure you that it doesn't hurt - having had it done 4 times it's been a bit embarrassing but never hurt, but then I haven't been hurt by a smear test.  Wishing you good luck x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have difficult ET's and smears and am scared, I take Valium beforehand the Drs usually gives me 2-8 mgs, and on my last ET I had it under GA after a failed ET under Valium.Good luck


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

It has never hurt me. Ask about this when u go for egg colle tion, maybe they can advise.

Kay xxx


----------



## popsy1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi, I suffer from terrible pelvic pain, and had similar situation to you. I have had EC/ET twice. On EC they do not use a speculum, and you are sedated anyway. For ET I spoke to the doctors both times and made it really clear to them that I have been badly hurt in the past. Both times they have used a thinner speculum and been extremely careful. i wouldnt say it wasnt uncomfortable, but it was better the second time round when I knew what to expect. I hope it goes ok for you.x


----------



## danniwales (Jul 22, 2011)

hi honey...i just wanted to get in touch with you to tell you how my ET went today....it was fine!!  really fine, i promise.....
i had two lovely nurses, the same ones that were at my EC and they put my mind at rest.  also, my husband came in with me, held my hand and chatted to me.
i swear it didn't hurt.  it was slightly uncomforable but it only lasted about 15 minutes and that was from getting undressed to leaving the room.
i didn't even know they'd put the catheter in until they told me.
good luck, xxxxxx


----------



## Em05 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi there, I had my ET on Thursday & it was fine.  I actually felt nothing which really surprised me as I always feel a smear.  As the other girls said, mention how anxious you are about it when going for EC & they might arrange some mild sedation for you.  

All the very best & lots of    to you x


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Aug 20, 2011)

hello 
try not to worry yourself i know its hard not to i had mine collection wednesday and the only thing i winged about was the needle in my arm!  and yesterday i had my embryo transfered i was very excited and i must say i did find the it uncomfy at first but i just layed there with my hubby thinking of what the labour would be like! cos i imagine thats gonna hurt like mad lol x
good luck to you and be happy although its tough it will be wortg it xxxx


----------



## lola33 (May 17, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I'm  due for EC on Tuesday but not too scared of the pain , it will be under GA anyway, just hope I will get enough eggies    I'm actully more worried about ET, I too find smears very uncomfortable   and the fact that you have to have a full bladder freaks me out completely, cause a I have a tiny bladder and can not hold it for long, I know I will find really horrible    I would really prefer if they could sedate me....

Xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Just think that after ET you'll be PUPO! (pregnant until proven otherwise!)

Kay xxx


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 21, 2010)

Went for injection training today and she has reassured me. They will do a mock transfer while I'm out for ec. If easy- no worries. If difficult I can have sedation for et as well. Phew!


----------



## amanda8416 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi girls
I just had my transfer. Bi of background. I'm 26 never delivered a child. Had one m/c naturally no d&c

So my hag hurt. The insertion of the catheter was painful. I actually have a very low pain threshold 

So the transfer today. It hurt I even swore at one point. Reason. My cervix was so tight they couldn't get the catheter in so had to make a small cut. Hence the swearing. From what he said this isn't common. But other than that it is u comfortable I ain't gonna lie but it's all worth it. 
Xxx


----------



## hobbitt (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi

I've had two ET's and neither hurt at all.  The painful bit is the egg retrieval.  The only time you should feel anything is when the cathetar (oops can't spell) is placed up.

Hobbitt
x


----------



## lola33 (May 17, 2011)

Hi,

Just had my ET this morning and it didn't hurt at all  a smear test is definitely more uncomfortable. 

Xx


----------

